# Got my TomTom - now, where to get the SC database from?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

My new 'TomTom ONE EUROPE' arrived this morning (thanks everybody for your advice in my original thread!), and on first impressions it seems a superb & slick bit of a kit with everything I require. I decided I didn't need all the gubbins like handsfree phone and iPod connection, so I saved myself a bit of cash, got the ONE Europe (instead of the GO 710), and want to put the spare cash towards the speed&safety camera database. The problem is, where is it best to get it from?

I can see it's downloadable from TomTom via the 'home' software, but it doesn't say how often the database is updated? Can anybody cast any light on this or suggest my best route to obtaining what i'm after?

TIA
Kevin


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I *think* this is the best place
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/subscription.php

Â£2 for a one-off download of the current db, or Â£19 for a year's worth of updates ....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

My vote for PocketGPSworld too. Â£2 gets you a months membership and downloads - I got mine all working on friday.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Or P2P! :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Or P2P! :wink:


To save Â£2 ???

Though, if you're offering :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kevin,

I just got a Tom Tom ONE UK new edition and am well impressed too  . I got a speed camera database free from www.PocketGPSWorld.com . They have a very comprehensive UK database which is being updated all the time, although some camera locations may be invalid because the roadworks are no longer there etc. It tends to err on the side of caution in that respect but you can edit them out if you wish.

The good news is it will only cost you Â£2 

There's a lot to read on the site and it covers all makes of GPS so I'll make it simple for you  Follow this:

First do a backup of your Tom Tom using the Tom Tom Home software for your PC.

The way it works is by using POI (Points of Interest). Basically an icon appears on the map with a speed camera logo and gives you a beep (or sound of your choice including a speed voice announcement!). It can warn you say 300 yds before you get there. The speed cameras can be loaded in groups 20mph, 30mph,... 70mph etc. or just all in one group database.

You first need to register then subscribe your Â£2 with PayPal here:
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/subscription.php

Then download the database from here: 
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/modules.p ... patibility

Look for "Downloading the database" and "Select from" in the first half of the page. In the drop down select "Tom Tom Home" and click continue.

Note, you have a choice of one all-in-one database or individual databases split into speed or camera type categories. Download them to your PC.

You can download them all but in any case, after unZIPing and unCABing you'll get two basic file types in pairs e.g.

pocketgps_uk_sc.bmp
pocketgps_uk_sc.ov2

pocketgps_uk_gatso_70.bmp
pocketgps_uk_gatso_70.ov2

etc. The bmp files are the icons and ov2 are the database files.

All these file types should be placed in the map folder on your TomTom. Mine's called "United_Kingdom_and_Republic_of_Ireland" Yours presumably will be similar but include Europe. You can simply copy them there using Windows Explorer  .

You then enable POI warnings through the Tom Tom interface. And that's all there is to it  . Follow these recommendations:

Select each POI in turn, 
Select the distance for warning (300 yds seems good  )
Select the warning sound 
Uncheck the "Warn only if POI is on route" box 
Repeat until all POIs are set up to warn.

NB. If you check the "Warn only if POI is on route" box, then you will not be warned of POIs that you approach if: 
1. The POIs are slightly away from the road. 
2. You have no destination and therefore no route planned. 

I've only done the single database for speed cameras so far and linked to a simple beep warning. As for the voice announcement files, although I haven't done that myself yet, here is the page about it: http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/tomtom-poi-alerts.php

More information:
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/modules.p ... ic&t=18701

You might be interested in other POIs such as Shell Garages, Castles, Halfords stores, Audi Dealers, Dr Who film locations :lol: ... you name it someone's done a POI. These are excellent by the way (best Shell POI): http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/oldboy/TomTomPOI/index.html

The other POIs available on PocketGPS site are a bit variable as they've been submitted by the members but are international and well worth a look: http://www.pocketgps.co.uk/tomtompoi.php

Hope that helps


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Must learn to type faster :roll: . Oh, forgot to say there's a good Forum there too which is strangely familiar :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Or P2P! :wink:


In this case I would support the PocketGPS website. And not use P2P for once :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Or P2P! :wink:
> ...


Times are hard mate. Need to save for my next 'proper' car so that I can get rid of the Rover!! :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks John, that advice is spot on! 

I have just finished installing and downloading and it all went without problem. I plumped for the Â£19 yearly subscription, and then downloaded the 'type AND speed' database.

I downloaded the voices (as you put in teh link above), however they are too quiet and would easily be missed if I had my stereo on, so I've deleted those and gone for the standard 'Beep 5' (the siren noise) for all warnings, which should suffice.

20,30&40 Gatso's have been set to 450yds
50,60,70 Gatso's have been set to 900yds
Unknown Gatso's set to 900yds for plenty of prior warning
ALL Mobiles have been set to 1760yds (you may ask why so far, well most mobile units can now get you from a mile away, so plenty of prior warning is needed)
20,30 SPECS have been set to 450yds
50,60,70 SPECS have been set to 900yds
Unknown SPECS have been set to 900yds for plenty of warning
Red Light and Temp cameras have been set to 450yds

I've also got the official John Cleese and Yoda voices, to make it a bit different.

Many thanks again John!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you want any more voices, let me know. Got about 20 or so somewhere.

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm glad that worked for you Kevin. You make a very good point about the mobiles and distance! I'd not considered that. I guess I'll have to go for the full set of databases too! :wink:

I did read on their forum something about the voices being too quiet but I thought they had fixed it. At least the icon flashes up with the speed. It might be worth a search to see if there is a fix for the voices. There is also this alternative which says you can make your own sounds: http://www.tomtomsatnav.info/realvoice.html


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> If you want any more voices, let me know. Got about 20 or so somewhere.
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick. I found a site with about 50 on, but 99% of them were just very bad imitations, so i'm sticking with John Cleese for now, unless you've got some real ones? 



John-H said:


> I'm glad that worked for you Kevin. You make a very good point about the mobiles and distance! I'd not considered that. I guess I'll have to go for the full set of databases too! :wink:
> 
> I did read on their forum something about the voices being too quiet but I thought they had fixed it. At least the icon flashes up with the speed. It might be worth a search to see if there is a fix for the voices. There is also this alternative which says you can make your own sounds: http://www.tomtomsatnav.info/realvoice.html


John, i've just been out and tested the device, and everything seems ot be working brilliantly. I have however changed the 20 and 30 mobile camera warnings to less than a mile, becasue totally unrelated cameras in built up areas were triggering the warning from quite a ditance! lol

As for the 'voices', I don't think it's a case of them being too short & sharp, so if you miss the warning (having your stereo loud, or window open), thats it, becasue it only warns once of cameras. So I think the 'siren' is just right once i've sorted out the distances for the type of driving I do.

Cheers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Err chaps forgive me but are you saying TOM-TOM one can detect the the camera vans as well :?

And and getting the fixed 'safety' camera data is just a case of downloading the details ? I thought this was only compatiable with the 510 series and higher


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The database has details of where the mobiles usually park up - it can't detect if they are actually there - just tells you to look out for them :wink: .

It uses Points of Interest ov2 files which are compatable with all the Tom Toms as far as I know only some models only allow a limited number.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

John-H said:


> It uses Points of Interest ov2 files which are compatable with all the Tom Toms as far as I know only some models only allow a limited number.


Correct....(the numbner was 30) but as far as I can tell if you've upgraded to v6 (free) then it seems unlimited - I stand to be corrected.

H


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John-H said:


> The database has details of where the mobiles usually park up - it can't detect if they are actually there - just tells you to look out for them :wink: .
> 
> It uses Points of Interest ov2 files which are compatable with all the Tom Toms as far as I know only some models only allow a limited number.


Ah sneaky Tom-Tom as they only advertise it on the higher models 

Thks i know what Santa's bringing me


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > The database has details of where the mobiles usually park up - it can't detect if they are actually there - just tells you to look out for them :wink: .
> ...


It used to be the case that only the higher models could update them without the use of a PC, but I think they all have a bluetooth phone connection now.

H


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Or P2P! :wink:
> ...


Frankly, screw 'em. They got all the data from the public who logged speed camera locations and now they're flogging it back. Screw 'em again.

Not that I actually use the P2P stuff, but that's my opinion of being forced to support them. :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

KMP,

Few Qs:

Battery life on full charge?

What are the quickest and shortest routing options like in the SW?

What is mounting like? Dash/screen/vent - is this included?

ta


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > In this case I would support the PocketGPS website. And not use P2P for once :wink:
> ...


TomTom Speed Cameras Database For the UK Version 4.104 (25 Oct 2006)

All Tomtom updates are immediately posted on sites like NewzBin (nothing illegal there!) and could be downloaded with any newsserver. Offcourse this is illegal and should not be attempted


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> KMP,
> 
> Few Qs:
> 
> ...


Gary,

TomTom quote (once charged) 2hrs 'free standing'(no cables), however it does come with a ciggy adaptor for the car, so it can be run of that if required. It wil lalso charge via USB when you are updating etc on your computer.

I've only had it for a few days, but I went out last night to try all the functions like quickest route, then re-calculating the route if I ignore a turn, and it was all really good.

Mounting is done via a very sturdy windscreen sucker, and it's included.





BAMTT said:


> Err chaps forgive me but are you saying TOM-TOM one can detect the the camera vans as well :?
> 
> And and getting the fixed 'safety' camera data is just a case of downloading the details ? I thought this was only compatiable with the 510 series and higher


Tony,

TT only advertise the camera database becasue it's pre-installed on 510>, but it is downloadable via TT for the ONE.

As John says it basically alerts of potential mobile camera spots that are recorded in the database. So it covers you BEFORE a potential event, so IMO is much better than a laser detector becasue once a laser detector has detected the laser it's usually too late. This way you are warned before you arrive to the scamera van site and can slow down accordingly, even if it's there or not (better to be safe than sorry).

AFAIK the new TTO's have a limitless database capability (providing your SD card is big enough of course!)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

There's some software for the PDA based versions of TomTom called CheckPOInt which uses ov2 databases from POIPlace which also has downloadable ov2 databases of cameras, shell stations and the like (europe wide too). Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I meant to mention this before. PocketGPS are doing an application that blends into your Tom Tom and provides you with a way of recording new cameras you might come across. You tap them in via the screen and select the lookalike speed camera icon to match type etc.

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/poicapture.php

Not sure how easy it would be to stop and record one on the motorway though :lol: . Should be ok on other roads though.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

You don't have to stop. When you press the "record" button it just remembers the location where you pressed it. Then you have plenty of time to stick in what sort of camera it was.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> You don't have to stop. When you press the "record" button it just remembers the location where you pressed it. Then you have plenty of time to stick in what sort of camera it was.


Well OK I didn't really mean to stop on the motorway.... but it might still be a bit of a handful to select the record speed camera icon whilst driving. I think that's why they've got a big disclaimer :wink: .


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

ctgilles said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


The only problem I have with that is the data might be corrupt - and PocketGPS update now 2x a month. For Â£2 a month is it really worth it?

Music/Movies whatever fair game on the net these days - camera data I want to be forewarned accurately as possible. [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kev Kev, good decision on the Tom Tom, its a cool product. I have the 900 but the new slimmer ones are really catching my eye.

WRT mobile camera distances. A mobile camera can get you from a mile away (and I'm sure it can), you have set the warning distance to 1760 yards (exactly one mile).

That's not far enough away, is it?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've done the full individual speed zoned cameras now and it works fine.

The one problem of setting the camera distances too far is that you'll get loads of false warnings from cameras on nearby roads you're not actually traveling on.

P.S. Pocket GPS World have just updated their database today with up to date camera information. You can download the files and copy them to your Tom Tom again which simply overwrite the originals as they have the same file names :wink: .


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

John-H said:


> I've done the full individual speed zoned cameras now and it works fine.
> 
> The one problem of setting the camera distances too far is that you'll get loads of false warnings from cameras on nearby roads you're not actually traveling on.
> 
> P.S. Pocket GPS World have just updated their database today with up to date camera information. You can download the files and copy them to your Tom Tom again which simply overwrite the originals as they have the same file names :wink: .


They update 2x a month now, hard to keep up with all the new scameras at times.. :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I just need to be first to spot a new camera or a removed camera and I get free lifetime membership


----------

